# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Remote Desktop are they safe ?

## m6sports

Ive installed Splashtop Remote Desktop software on my Ipad to control my Home PC and for me to be able to work from home  
Im worried about safety with hackers as all that Splashtop requires is an IP and password  
are Remote desktops that safe ? 
is there somthing i can do to make is safer ? 
Has anyone else used Splashtop thats happy with it or what would you recommend to use instead ?

----------


## Armers

I thought mac came one with by default? Anyway i use some form of remote desktop all the time between my headless htpc, but this is all within my network.  
I've use the same for monitoring networks from remote locations. All is fine.  
If you're at home, going from one machine to another there shouldn't be an issue.  
All this worry about hackers is a little paranoia. There isn't anything on your network they want. Just don't download anything your unsure of and don't click anything you don't know simplest way to keep dodgy stuff off your machines and dodgy people out of your systems 
As for Splashtop, not used it sorry!  
Cheers

----------


## Master Splinter

Assuming you have encryption set up on your wi-fi network, you should be pretty safe.   
You'd be at greater risk of malicious drive-by downloads dropping a keylogger on your PC during normal web browsing than a concerted effort to hack your wi-fi network. 
I'm presuming that Splashtop just acts as a gateway to your PC from the iPad and does all the PC related stuff actually on the PC...but that's just a guess.  If you'd like to ship me an iPad (for maybe a year or two...for a really good test) I'll do some further evaluation.....

----------

